# 1974 ford 2000



## coldwater (May 21, 2014)

the tractor is a 1974 ford 2000 3 cyl. diesel. Just bought this tractor. When the guy i bought it from loaded on trailer he had to the hydraulic lift all the way up, when i unloaded it i couldnt get it to come up but a few inches. the fluid levels are good. when you try to lift the hitch it will try to lift about every 20 seconds but only come up a few inches if that. very slow to lift. HELP PLEASE


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi Coldwater, 

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland tractor forum. 

First thing - Have you checked the rear differential/hydraulic reservoir? The transmission and rear differential are separate reservoirs. The hydraulic system draws fluid from the rear differential reservoir. 

To check the fluid level in the rear end, there is a small SQUARE-HEADED pipe plug (fluid level check plug) just above and behind your right heel as you are seated on the tractor. Find it. DO NOT remove any bolts or slotted-head screws, just the small pipe plug.

The filler port for the rear hydraulic reservoir is on top of the rear end center housing, behind your right butt cheek as you are seated on the tractor. 

Fill the rear end till fluid comes out of the fluid level check port.

Use Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF) equivalent to Ford Spec. 134D in your transmission and rear end. This is a Ford approved practice. You can get this fluid in 5 gallon buckets in Tractor Supply stores, auto parts stores, Wal-Mart, etc. Check the label to ensure it meets Ford Spec 134D. Costs about $40 for a 5 gallon bucket. 

Is your PTO shaft leaking fluid out of the rear end?? If so, let me know, and we'll fix that.

Hope this makes sense to you. If not, fire back with any questions you may have.


----------



## coldwater (May 21, 2014)

the rear fluid is good. no leaks that i can see.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

It might be wise to contact the PO to see if he's had any experience like this in the past, and what he did to correct it. 

Your hydraulic pump may have lost prime. Do you have an engine-mounted hydraulic pump on the left rear of the engine? There is a plug on the pump body. Loosen this plug slightly and start the engine to see if you have some air in the system. Don't take it all the way out or you'll make a mess. It'll be messy anyway. Put something under the tractor to catch fluid.

Another possibility - You may have bumped the "position control" lever out of position. It's under the seat, and should be in the UP position. 

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## coldwater (May 21, 2014)

position control is in the up position. i have blead the lines. when i contacted him he said he had no problems in the past. i was wondering if the filter would cause something like this?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Your hydraulic pump is rated at 4 gpm, 2500 psi ([email protected] engine rpm).

1) You can check pump rate by rigging a hose barb into the pump test plug port and run a clear plastic tube back to the rear differential filler port. Some guys rig up a ball valve to the pump followed by the hose barb and tube. 

Put a one gallon mark on a clean bucket, and time how long it takes the pump to make one gallon. Calculate how many gpm your pump is producing. 

2) Install a 3000 psi pressure gauge into the pump test plug port and check the pump pressure. Should be over 2000 psi.


----------

